# Fresh Prince of Bel Air Theme Song



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Do you know the words?

I'll start with the first & then each person follows after with one word that's next to the one previously posted. And see how far we can go without stopping

Here goes:

Now


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

This.........


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

is..........


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

A.....................


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Story......


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

All........


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

about..........


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

How..........


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

my......
..........


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Life..........


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

got..........


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

FLIPPED.,,,


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

from................


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Czar said:


> from................


Turned..........


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Upside-down


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

and........


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I'd..............................


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Like.......


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

to............


----------



## Pitbullnick (Feb 11, 2010)

Take......


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

a..........


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

minute.................


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

just.........


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

sit.................


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

right..........


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

There...........


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I'll.............


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Tell.........


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

you.........


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

how........


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I........................


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

became......


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

the.......


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Prince........


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Of...........


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Bel'air............


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

West.........


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Philadelphia


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

We lost a few words in there. LOL


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

we missin "in" before west.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> We lost a few words in there. LOL


lol yeah.. I think it is "how i became the prince of a town called bel aire.....iiiiinnnn west..."


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

born................


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

and...............


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

raised............


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

on............


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

the.........


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

playground...........


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

is........


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

where.....


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I............


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

spent..........


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

most.........


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

of...........


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

my..................................................


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

days.............


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Chillin'.......................


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

out...........


----------



## Diesels_Mama (Mar 12, 2009)

maxin...........


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

relaxin'........................


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

all..........


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

cool...........


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

and........


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

all...................


----------

